# OPPO UDP-203 Unboxing and Pre-Review Update



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a quick pre-Christmas treat... I just received a review sample of OPPO's new UDP-203 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray Disc player and decided to snap a few unboxing photos. You'll have to forgive the lack of sharpness to these images, as they were captured with an iPhone. As usual, OPPO's choice of packing materials is A-grade. The player was neatly wrapped inside of a reusable cloth bag and nestled among cushioning materials. Box is thick and sturdy. Other items included in the box: Manual, power cord, remote, batteries, and HDMI cable.



























































The review will encompass usability and performance... everything from load times to confirmation of disc comparabilities, 4K HDR performance when paired with an LG B6 65" display, and performance when paired with a standard HD television and projector. Initial impression of build quality gets a huge thumbs-up.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing your review... I should be getting mine soon too. Nice touch having Oppo on your display when you took the pics. :T :T


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

We're shipping now! OPPO was very kind to us and we are shipping OPPO's UDP-203 UHD BD players now.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert Zohn said:


> We're shipping now! OPPO was very kind to us and we are shipping OPPO's UDP-203 UHD BD players now.


Robert

Have you or will you compare it to Samsung's 4K player?

I will be order one from you but I keep hoping a 203D will be announced.



.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

JimShaw said:


> Robert
> 
> Have you or will you compare it to Samsung's 4K player?
> 
> ...


Jim, OPPO is helping Darbee with development of a 4K version of their tech... but the company isn't promising a D version of the 203. At this time, they're playing wait and see... so don't hold your breath too long! ;-)


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Jim, OPPO is helping Darbee with development of a 4K version of their tech... but the company isn't promising a D version of the 203. At this time, they're playing wait and see... so don't hold your breath too long! ;-)


Todd

Thanks for the update. I'll probably order the 203 and then if/when Darbee produces a 4k stand alone, I'll order that.

I will be watching for your review with excitement


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just got mine today... I had a few little problems, but they worked there way through with a few reboots. Now the only thing i need to do is find a nice inexpensive 15' HDMI cable as the provided one is much to short. The provided one will work if i decide to go with a 2 cable setup, but it still means i need a new 15' cable to go from the rack to the tv. Hopefully the new cable will be able to just replace my current AVR-TV HDMI cable...without going with a 2 cable setup.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I am in the process of writing (hoping to have most, if not all, done in the next few days).

What kind of problems?

I haven't hit any snags yet... firmware is early, though, I'm sure they are working on various bugs as we speak ;-)


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> I am in the process of writing (hoping to have most, if not all, done in the next few days).
> 
> What kind of problems?
> 
> I haven't hit any snags yet... firmware is early, though, I'm sure they are working on various bugs as we speak ;-)


1: When I first powered it up the door would not open (yes the plastic was removed.  ). Rebooted the unit and it worked.
2: Unit is slow to respond with remote which can get it to appear to freeze up if you hit the command again.
3: My Monoprice HDMI cable would not work with it, so I replaced it with this one.

We then watched the Magnificent 7 (4K version), and the picture looked great! The only thing I noticed is the dark scenes appear to be a little too dark to see the details. I need to get in, and get this calibrated.

Next I put in Jason Bourne (4K), and i noticed the same thing dark scenes are a bit too dark, but the movie paused/froze about 1/4 way into the movie. I stopped the movie and resumed, and it froze on another scene. I am not sure if my cable is borderline and causing the problem, or if it is a setting... Any ideas?


----------

